
Flash Crystals Shoots to Change Music Distribution in 2014 - ntippmann
http://nibletz.com/2014/01/24/flash-crystals-shoots-change-music-distribution-2014/
======
beobab
Basically, it's a URL in an NFC tag. Might work, if they can assuage the music
industry's fears about piracy.

I'm assuming that there's some sort of securekey two factor authentication
generated in the flash crystal, and that the url that is generated is
guaranteed in some way to always resolve to a working url for its expected
lifetime (And I have CDs which are 20 years old and working just fine).

